# Halogen Lumen estimation.



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

As I am considering a new light for by bars, I am trying to get an idea of how these lumen numbers compare to what I've already got on my helmet light. I have a 15w halogen (vistalight) from about 6 years back. Any idea what that would be in lumens? Even a ballpark figure would help.

I try freinds' lights for comparison, but they are all old as well and I don't know how many lumens they are, either, so it still does not help me understand how much light a 200 lumen light puts out. 

Thanks.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

This seems to answer your question, but its a bit out of date:

http://nordicgroup.us/s78/wattslumens.html

As a data point, I was running NiteRider halogens - a 15W spot on the helmet and a 15W flood overvolted 20% to about 20W on the bar. Per the chart about 200 lumens on hat, about 540 on bar. The flood spread its beam wide enough to get equal apparent intensity between the two.

Point is, a stock Cateye Tripleshot (1st yr- 400 lumen?) blew both away. Running tripleshot vs 20W flood - couldn't see the halogen, and 15W spot on helmet was barely perceptible. Tripleshot on bar vs 20W spot on helmet worked, but yellow color of halogen looked dim/hard to see detail at distance.

Currently running SSC P4's in Tripleshots, stock 700mA battery for bar (600 lumens) and 1A buckpuck/battery for helmet (720 lumens?). Now we're talkin! Just need a tighter beam on the helmet.

Also working on 4x SSC P4, for maybe 960 lumens?


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

That's not the first time I've seen that chart, but I gotta ask, is it right? I mean, will a pondscum light setup, running 14.4v really put out 1500 lumens???

Seems fishy. But then again, I'm a beginner to the whole bike light scene.

BM


----------



## rockymtnway (Nov 14, 2004)

As a general rule, Halogens put out 15-20 lumens per watt run at their proper voltage and I've heard they become more efficient overvolted, up to 25 lumens per watt, but I don't know that for certain.

If yours aren't overvolted, they should be at around 250-275 lumens based on an average output.

Comparatively, HIDs put out around 35-40 lumens per watt.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

rockymtnway said:


> As a general rule, Halogens put out 15-20 lumens per watt run at their proper voltage and I've heard they become more efficient overvolted, up to 25 lumens per watt, but I don't know that for certain.
> 
> If yours aren't overvolted, they should be at around 250-275 lumens based on an average output.
> 
> Comparatively, HIDs put out around 35-40 lumens per watt.


This is not good news for me. I was looking for a bar light with more overall output than my helmet spot (but with a flood pattern), but if my helmet is even 200-275 lumens then I can forget about the 180-200 lumen options I have been considering. I'm not sure I can afford a 400+ lumen light with the kind of burn time I need from it:sad:


----------



## rockymtnway (Nov 14, 2004)

What's your budget? HIDs can be had for as little as $200 from TrailTech (550 lumens). Homebrew triple LED projects run from $75-150 (480-720 lumens). There's also other LED lights that are in that range for $300. My guess is that with the recent developments in LEDs, once the market catches up, you'll see 500+ lumen units selling for $150-200 in the next year or two.


----------



## dgwright (Jan 19, 2006)

bmadau said:


> That's not the first time I've seen that chart, but I gotta ask, is it right? I mean, will a pondscum light setup, running 14.4v really put out 1500 lumens???
> 
> Seems fishy. But then again, I'm a beginner to the whole bike light scene.
> 
> BM


I second your scepticism on that chart - it is referred to a lot on this site. It is not easy to find info on halogen lumens, especially for over-volted. You hear 20 lumens / watt a lot, but I don't know where anyone is getting that either.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

rockymtnway said:


> What's your budget? HIDs can be had for as little as $200 from TrailTech (550 lumens). Homebrew triple LED projects run from $75-150 (480-720 lumens). There's also other LED lights that are in that range for $300. My guess is that with the recent developments in LEDs, once the market catches up, you'll see 500+ lumen units selling for $150-200 in the next year or two.


Yeah, I've been looking at the homebrew projects here, but it's all jibberish to me. Is there a "Homebrew Lights for Dummies" link somewhere? For $150-$180 I was not going to bother making them myself, but for $300-$450 I'll definitley reconsider. I just don't have much spare time these days.


----------



## rockymtnway (Nov 14, 2004)

I'd volunteer to build something for you myself, but I have too many projects started right now and need to start finishing some before I make any promises. You might want to check out the classifieds section and look for DIY stuff for sale. Alternatively, I don't think it would be in too bad of form to post a new thread asking if anyone is selling fully completed DIY lights that put out more than 500 lumens and have whatever battery life you want.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

dgwright said:


> I second your scepticism on that chart - it is referred to a lot on this site. It is not easy to find info on halogen lumens, especially for over-volted. You hear 20 lumens / watt a lot, but I don't know where anyone is getting that either.


heres another chart with some numbers for y'all.










the numbers come from the lamp manufacturers, who got their information from science.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*kapusta* - Have you seen these? http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=354430

PM if you are interested.


----------

